# Airless Spray Gun (all equal?)



## CJ Courtney (Dec 26, 2007)

Guys, I am using a SW's Ultra 395 that came w/ the contractors gun.I oly spray interior such as trim,doors,cabinets,no exterior.While it sprays good,is there a better gun?While spraying for alittle while my wrist and elbow gets tired.I then switch hands, and after awhile the same thing.I was wondering if maybe purchasing a different gun would help alittle.Any suggestions on a gun that is better than stock gun?Thanks CJ Courtney


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Whos gun is it. You mite try to readjesting the trigger. Did demo for Grayco there newest contractor gun before last year it can out? I guess has hit the market. And I like it a lot more than there old one. There Are still some thing that I don't like about it. But it is way ahead of the one it replaced.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Graco contactor gun is a good gun for the money....


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Wagner G-10 and titan LX-80 are both good. i like the G-10 best,much better then the graco airless guns such as the silver and contractor.add a swivel and a whip to the gun it will make a huge diference on your wrist.:thumbsup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I just ordered a an FTX gun, its 4 finger trigger so should be easier to pull and more control. But I do like my contractor, good gun.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

4 finger guns ??????????????????? horrible!!!!!!!!!!:no:


----------



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

I have less control with the four. The contractor 2 gun has the least amount of paint in the unpressurized space forward of the gun nozzle, resulting in the least spitting. Or thats the story, I have one, but have yet to really test that out, although it seems less. Triggering on and off quickly makes a huge difference in spitting though.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

You just need to hold the four finger guns at the end with 2 fingers, then it is nice to use. The nice part is you have more leverage over the guns with the short trigger. I have not used a triton gun yet, but tried one in the package still, it had a very nice, lighter pull than the guns I have.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> 4 finger guns ??????????????????? horrible!!!!!!!!!!:no:


haha the best part is that it looks just like the guns that comes with the wagner paint crew. but I have pretty bad tendentious in both hands so I am looking forward to the easier trigger pull. and I feel that with the 4 finger you have less control when you first pull the trigger but once you are moving they are nice and stable.


----------



## Al Truistic (Oct 23, 2007)

Have you tried an 1/8" i.d. airless hose? Yes, I did say 1/8th!!!! A 15 to 25 foot hose makes a huge difference. You will never go back to 1/2" or 3/16" as your final section. Very light and fit easily under doors, etc. There are a couple of places on line that sell them. Do yourself a favor and try one.

And don't get me started on the flat tip pre-orifice, it is the BOMB!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I say go with a contractor2 2 finger. You could use a 3' whip hose, or upgrade the swivel. That will take a bit of stress off your hand.
I have a 25' 3/16" hose on my trim sprayer in use as a whip. It does make a big difference.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I've used a few LX-80 guns (SW had a few 2 for $100/2 for 1 deals)...
Some did fine for 6 months but I had a ton of trouble for the most part...needed rebuilding w/i a month,etc...even after being given free rebuild kits from the rep. Maybe a coincidence, but always seemed to have a lot more fingering w/the LX-80s..
I'm likely going to try the new Graco Contractor II gun...about $160 or so...
I'm also a 4 finger fan....tried a 2 finger once and kept trying to keep my other 2 fingers out of the way....

Jeremy


----------



## SPRAYERMAN (Jul 21, 2008)

*Whip It*

One thing that can help keep your hands from getting as tired is to use a whip hose. You will be surprised at how much light the gun will feel if you use a 6'-8' whip hose and have a good swivel on the gun. The only other thing that I know of that will help is to make sure you have a gun with a light trigger.


----------

